# intake ????????



## steve'sGTI=beast (May 13, 2008)

my brother has a 2.5 and i have a 2.0T so this isent really my area just wondering what intake is beast on the 2.5 i'm goning to buy him one for christmas http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

*Re: intake ???????? (steve'sGTI=beast)*

Depends on whether you want a SRI or CAI. Also, try a search, I'm pretty sure this has been debated back and forth many a time.


----------



## steve'sGTI=beast (May 13, 2008)

*Re: intake ???????? (b1aCkDeA7h)*

it dosent matter whatever's goning to give himthe moste performace


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I've had the P-flo, and I'm currently waiting on my BSH intake to come in. I liked the P-flo, but I've heard really good things about the BSH.


----------



## steve'sGTI=beast (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TeamZleep)*

did you get any performance diffrence out of the pflow or no


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve'sGTI=beast* »_did you get any performance diffrence out of the pflow or no


Night and day. Absolutely night and day. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TeamZleep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeamZleep* »_
Night and day. Absolutely night and day. You won't be disappointed!









I feel that way about my BSH intake.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I hope to feel that way once I get my BSH installed!


----------



## steve'sGTI=beast (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwluger22)*

any good noises out of the BSH or pflow i think thats why he wants one because i got lottrs of tubor noise out of my intake


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TeamZleep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeamZleep* »_
Night and day. Absolutely night and day. You won't be disappointed!









Agreed.

_Quote, originally posted by *steve’sGTI=beast* »_any good noises out of the BSH or pflow i think thats why he wants one because i got lottrs of tubor noise out of my intake

The P-Flo is tame and normal sounding until you really step on it, then it comes alive. This is how it _should_ have felt coming out of the factory. With a NB Engine cover, it looks like it did come from the factory like this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by b1aCkDeA7h at 11:03 PM 12-8-2009_


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

BSH if he want a cai, pflow if not.


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

i would go carbonio or bsh


_Modified by CaTiRo at 8:56 AM 12-9-2009_


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

carbonio all the way


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (KulturKampf)*

BSH.


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

Going to say BSH, I just wish I bought it sooner.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_BSH.

Yeah, I'd definitely trust NLS' opinion on this. The only reason I bought a P-Flo was because it was cheaper.


----------



## chefvdub (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (b1aCkDeA7h)*

IDK what year Rabbit or Jetta but my 2007 requires a temp sensor spot on the actual intake b.c now a year later with my carbinio have the stock air box in and the maf attached to a different intake (like i was supposed to have according to Carbinio) I need a new MAF b.c carbinio sucks at least for my car that has the sensor 
other later models don't need them now like the 09+ for sure 
so bsh for sure
and yeah trust NLS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (chefvdub)*

thanks for the trust guys...
heres MY reasons why to use BSH
-good price
-good looking piece, quaility
-does not throw a CEL!!!!
- fitment was good. only issue i had was i added a larger washer to where it mounts to the body, the rubber gromet needed more support
-other then that, sounds good, works well, install is easy enough!


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_thanks for the trust guys...
heres MY reasons why to use BSH
-good price
-good looking piece, quaility
-does not throw a CEL!!!!
- fitment was good. only issue i had was i added a larger washer to where it mounts to the body, the rubber gromet needed more support
-other then that, sounds good, works well, install is easy enough!

Nuff Said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tookie472 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: (HIBB 304)*

Hey guys i was wondering if you could help me. I have 2006 Jetta 2.5 completely stock. I am looking for the best bang for the buck performance upgrade on my somewhat sluggish Jetta. I hear the intakes are the way to go and i was sold on BSH CAI but i'm concerned with one thing and that is water. This is my only car and i drive rain/sleet/snow (I live in northeast). I was just wondering if someone could tell me if CAI will give me issues in a wet climate and if so is a P-FLo or something like that a better choice for me? I want the most power and the coolest sound. Thanks!


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

had an intake for 3 NJ winters. no problems with water, just don't drive through any 2 foot deep puddles. as long as you use your head, the elements shouldn't pose a problem.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*

BEST bang for you r buck would be a C2 motorsports flash for $299. you will feel so much more gain then an intake. better drivability, better power, higher rpm's
BUT if you want an intake instead....BSH is great. i have one on my daily driver and its fine


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_BEST bang for you r buck would be a C2 motorsports flash for $299. you will feel so much more gain then an intake. better drivability, better power, higher rpm's
BUT if you want an intake instead....BSH is great. i have one on my daily driver and its fine

Pair a C2 flash and a BSH intake together and you'll have a darn fun car.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_
Pair a C2 flash and a BSH intake together and you'll have a darn fun car.


and custom exhaust from NLS. built in house


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_BEST bang for you r buck would be a C2 motorsports flash for $299. you will feel so much more gain then an intake. better drivability, better power, higher rpm's

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tookie472 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: (darkk)*

if i decided to go with the CAI over a chip for now, which one seems to post the better gains; a BSH or Carbonio? And in addition which one sounds throatier? Thanks for your help i was really concerned that snow and slush could possibly hydro lock an engine and no i won't be driving through feet of water.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (tookie472)*

bsh will sound "throatier"


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Is the bsh an easy install?
i'm 17 and dont want to f stuff up


----------



## tomas_rabbit (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: (mac dre)*

The install was pretty straight forward for me. Follow the instructions BSH has on their site.
It helps to have the right tools especially the maf sensor security torx bit. A proper hose clamp removal tool helps as well. 
Just take your time when cutting free the maf wiring harness.
I suggest buying slightly bigger washers to prevent the the mounting hardware from backing out. Some have said a dab of blue locktite will help as well. I also got bigger hose clamps. couple dollars more for cheap insurance. 
Good luck with install.


----------



## tookie472 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: (tomas_rabbit)*

will this void my certified warranty??


----------

